# Desktop/Wallpaper Screenshots



## sunshine

Sorry if this already exists; I didn't see a thread for this anywhere...

Here is my desktop currently:



The little notebook in the corner expands to show my grocery list, haha. And my task list is probably kind of difficult to make sense of without an elaborate and boring explanation. :crazy:

And my wallpaper without the widgets covering it up:



Anyone know where the quote is from without the aid of a search engine? roud:


----------



## NewSoul

Here's mine!









OMGPOP is a website.


----------



## sunshine

Haha, I'm glad OMGPOP is a website, or I would have thought the creator of the wallpaper graffiti had some mental issues... Well, they still do, but not as many. :tongue:


----------



## Ninja Nem




----------



## Scruffy




----------



## jochris

I like keeping things generic. Although, a couple of weeks back I had a personalised wallpaper with photos of my friends and me.


----------



## InvisibleJim

ZOMG!! I has Nemesis Library pin! Books for meeeeeeeee!:happy:


----------



## Blueguardian




----------



## Selene

Damn, my desktop sucks...I need to do something about that. What a disgrace... :laughing:


----------



## Ninja Nem

InvisibleJim said:


> ZOMG!! I has Nemesis Library pin! Books for meeeeeeeee!:happy:


Cause that'll do you a lot of good to have. :crazy:


----------



## Fanille




----------



## Fanille

I just noticed something . . . I love how sunshine even has Wii Fit scheduled from 9:30 PM to 10:00 PM, along with a big-ass "To-Do" List . . . very SJ of you. :tongue:


----------



## skycloud86




----------



## 1057

the sims games are such a guilty pleasure. i don't want to like them and i never tell people that i do :mellow:


----------



## Verdant Hollow

Skycloud, quite the minimalist 

Here's mine, full size:










Also, does anyone know how to remove the "My Bluetooth Places" icon. I've been trying get rid of it for ages...

EDIT: Oh, and Manny. I hate your desktop


----------



## skycloud86

tdmg said:


> Skycloud, quite the minimalist


I prefer to have all the desktop icons that I don't often use in a folder, and that miscellaneous folder is full of stuff.


----------



## sunshine

MannyP said:


> I just noticed something . . . I love how sunshine even has Wii Fit scheduled from 9:30 PM to 10:00 PM, along with a big-ass "To-Do" List . . . very SJ of you. :tongue:


Heehee, writing lists and organizing things is actually one of my favorite hobbies... I'm very very SJ (or at least very J *points to sig*). :tongue:


----------



## entperson




----------



## Verdant Hollow

sunshine said:


> Heehee, writing lists and organizing things is actually one of my favorite hobbies... I'm very very SJ (or at least very J *points to sig*). :tongue:


Yeah, I use Google Calendar, but having a desktop program would be nice. Which program do you use Sunshine, and does it work on XP?

I should have totally consulted you SJs before developing a regimen


----------



## sunshine

tdmg said:


> Yeah, I use Google Calendar, but having a desktop program would be nice. Which program do you use Sunshine, and does it work on XP?
> 
> I should have totally consulted you SJs before developing a regimen


I use Yahoo Widgets. I think the day planner came in the "starter pack" of widgets. I'm fairly sure it works on XP, but don't quote me on that. :tongue: If you use Google Calendar, I think there's a different widget you can download that will automatically update when you update Google Calendar. The one I have works off of Yahoo Calendar.


----------



## snail

Cryptonia uses linux, but he stopped coming here.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Verdant Hollow

entperson said:


> Am I really the only person running Linux on here? Hmm I thought at least one or two other people might have it.


My KDE desktop is boring, and I do use XP more often, so that's what I posted


----------



## entperson

tdmg said:


> My KDE desktop is boring, and I do use XP more often, so that's what I posted


I'm definitely a bigger fan of the Gnome environment, then again I don't have much experience with KDE so I'm rather biased. :crazy: I'm kind of reverse though, XP bores the hell out of me.


----------



## Verdant Hollow

entperson said:


> I'm definitely a bigger fan of the Gnome environment, then again I don't have much experience with KDE so I'm rather biased. :crazy: I'm kind of reverse though, XP bores the hell out of me.


That's exactly why I use XP more often (though I like using the classic stylings). I'm not interested in OSs, so if the OS is boring me, it's doing its job :laughing:


----------



## crzysttchr

thanks Regan for the link to pic! now lets see if my pic comes up!
nope it is in my pics folder tho grrrrr I need to learn how to do this!!!! my grandbaby's pic is my desktop pic


----------



## DroppedGT

vista x64 gaming laptop

background of my pole/bait on NC beach


----------



## snail

I'm borrowing this laptop, but I decided to customize it anyhow, with the wallpaper image I was using before I started using the other one I posted here.


----------



## Galaris




----------



## sunshine

That's pretty, Galaris! It's very similar to my happy place.


----------



## Totally T Rex




----------



## EmpathicSoul




----------



## Stoic




----------



## vanWinchester

*You could guess already*

Heh, there was a Desktop-Thread already, but I guess it's good that you created a new one. After 959565 pages it starts to get tedious. 

I just exchanged this 




for this recently










Now go ahead and say something if you like, sunny :tongue:


----------



## WordNerd




----------



## So Long So Long

Here's my desktop:


----------



## moon




----------



## Mikbert

With stuff










Without stuff


----------



## sunshine

vanWinchester said:


> Heh, there was a Desktop-Thread already, but I guess it's good that you created a new one. After 959565 pages it starts to get tedious.
> 
> I just exchanged this
> 
> 
> 
> 
> for this recently
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now go ahead and say something if you like, sunny :tongue:


What does all the gibberish on the second one mean? :tongue:


----------



## vanWinchester

sunshine said:


> What does all the gibberish on the second one mean? :tongue:


Gibberish? You offend me, Sunny. Go and study your Latin. =P


----------



## Fanille

vanWinchester said:


>


Obsessed much? :tongue:


----------



## sunshine

vanWinchester said:


> Gibberish? You offend me, Sunny. Go and study your Latin. =P


We ******** talk that there Spanish stuff, thank you very much. :tongue:

(FYI, I am not a *******. At all. I'm just surrounded by them. And related to them. )


----------



## So Long So Long

Here's an old screenshot of a desktop that I just came across:


----------



## Windette

I want Vista; it looks cool. XD


----------



## Verdant Hollow

So Long, I like that background and how you integrated your desktop into it. Very nice :happy:


----------



## Lyonessian




----------



## sunshine

My new wallpaper that I made last night in honor of my research paper's thesis which I actually changed today. :tongue:


----------



## skycloud86

So Long So Long said:


> Here's an old screenshot of a desktop that I just came across:


I used to have the candle version of that picture as a desktop.


----------



## Medora

Wallpaper is Pepper Mono by Artgerm. Skin is Pandora by Tomino. OS is Vista. 










I don't care for desktop icons.


----------



## Selene

I fixed my old desktop.


----------



## TJP3

This is my desktop.


----------



## Decon

Mine.


----------



## Fanille

Decon said:


> Mine.


I don't see anything. Unless this is supposed to be some kind of joke that only Ns would get?


----------



## Kuja

I change the desktop picture quite often, but this is what it looks like atm.


----------



## Kathryne

My desktop usually looks like this when I'm feeling disorganized... note the files randomly on the desktop, to-do list, and grey rubber duckies all over (if you look closely, one is eating my mouse)









OR (as currently), fun background created in Photoshop Elements (love) with a single folder.










and YES, I am a Mac junkie. PCs make me mad :laughing:


----------



## Irulan

I don't think I have a screenshot thingy on this computer and my husband is watching Top Gear on the other one. 

So, I usually get my backgrounds from digitalblasphemy... Here are the last few I've had:

View attachment 346

View attachment 347

View attachment 348

Last one isn't digital blasphemy, obviously.

I was afraid of them being gigantuous so I made them clickable. I am too lazy to create an account to size them.


----------



## murkrow




----------



## Soma




----------



## WickedQueen

My desktop at office (Linux) and home (PC).
The cleaner the better.












.


----------



## entperson

Thank you WickedQueen for using Linux. I was beginning to feel all alone =[


----------



## Ćerulean

It's Ireland - my dreamworld in a nutshell.


----------



## Irulan

Res said:


> It's Ireland - my dreamworld in a nutshell.


Mine too. Although I've never been.


----------



## Ćerulean

Irulan said:


> Mine too. Although I've never been.


What about Ireland appeals to you?


----------



## Irulan

Res said:


> What about Ireland appeals to you?


Endless mountainous fields of deep green.


----------



## Ćerulean

Irulan said:


> Endless mountainous fields of deep green.


Why is that important to you? Do you wish to aspire their someday?


----------



## Irulan

Res said:


> Why is that important to you? Do you wish to aspire their someday?


I wouldn't mind.

I think a lot of it is my 5w4. I appreciate the beauty and solitude. It seems like a place that I could just breathe.

Well, I suppose I'm on this website in order to be more open... I am the kind of person who expects too much from myself. Lack of perfection bothers me. I don't expect much of anything from other people though. But I am constantly surrounded by those who expect too much of others. So I have my own self-expectation and the expectation of many others. This is very stressful. I find it most relieving to be somewhere outside, in the middle of nowhere. I love trees and everything green. Sometimes I feel like I've forgotten how to breathe.

Plus, Irish people have the best accents in the world.

Why do you like it?


----------



## Ćerulean

Irulan said:


> I wouldn't mind.
> 
> I think a lot of it is my 5w4. I appreciate the beauty and solitude. It seems like a place that I could just breathe.
> 
> Well, I suppose I'm on this website in order to be more open... I am the kind of person who expects too much from myself. Lack of perfection bothers me. I don't expect much of anything from other people though. But I am constantly surrounded by those who expect too much of others. So I have my own self-expectation and the expectation of many others. This is very stressful. I find it most relieving to be somewhere outside, in the middle of nowhere. I love trees and everything green. Sometimes I feel like I've forgotten how to breathe.
> 
> Plus, Irish people have the best accents in the world.
> 
> Why do you like it?


Thank you for writing your story.

For me, it just has all to nature that one can know to appreciate. You have the ocean in front of you, and the mountains behind you. It snows most year around. It's a lot like Washington, USA, which is also a good state to live in. 

Life just seems so different there, like a different species of entities in their lifestyles. Places such as Ireland strike me out as animated world. Like Animal Crossing. I feel at home, like I knew all along but decided to go unnoticed.


----------



## Irulan

Have you been there? It sounds like you have.


----------



## Ćerulean

Irulan said:


> Have you been there? It sounds like you have.


No, but the imagery draws me in fully.


----------



## mcgooglian

I've been to Ireland for about two weeks and we drove along the southern country side. It's absolutely beautiful. There's beautiful green fields everywhere as well as lots of remains of stone walls. I loved it.


----------



## Ellipsis

Nothing too intense right now just using some pre-installed stuff on Ubuntu.










The two panels are starting to grow on me.

Best one I ever did (except the dock) on my netbook:










Link to wallpaper: http://vladstudio.deviantart.com/art/Typographic-World-Map-106395788


----------



## Irulan

mcgooglian said:


> I've been to Ireland for about two weeks and we drove along the southern country side. It's absolutely beautiful. There's beautiful green fields everywhere as well as lots of remains of stone walls. I loved it.


Question: Does your girlfriend stalk all of your posts in order to thank them all? lol... I don't think I've seen a McG post she hasn't thanked. It's not a bad thing. It's cute.


----------



## Danse Macabre

My desktop..


----------



## entperson

Ellipsis said:


> Nothing too intense right now just using some pre-installed stuff on Ubuntu.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The two panels are starting to grow on me.
> 
> Best one I ever did (except the dock) on my netbook:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Link to wallpaper: Typographic World Map by ~vladstudio on deviantART


What dock are you running on the second one? Also is the second Linux Mint?


----------



## Hiccups24-7




----------



## Stripe

@ Ellipsis - both of those are pretty fantastic. Makes me wish I knew more about using/customizing Ubuntu. >.>'


----------



## Decon

Decided to change mine.


----------



## teflon

Here's mine.
It's simple, but it works for me.
Everything i need is there at the bottom... and I've got my word of the day at the top.
=)


----------



## InvisibleJim

My desktopings recently was receivings upgradings.


----------



## So Long So Long

Recently upgraded to Windows Seven...


----------



## Kuja

Recently found a new wallpaper I liked.


----------



## halah




----------



## Lucem




----------



## NotSoRighteousRob

I can't remember if I already posted this, sorry if I have but here are my desktops


----------



## addle1618




----------



## Dominion

Annnnd heres mine.


----------



## Misanthropy




----------



## Decon

Misanthropy said:


>


Even though it's on a mac, I love it.


----------



## Euphoric Nocturne

Mins's a tad bit cluttered:


----------



## Misanthropy

Decon said:


> Even though it's on a mac, I love it.


Noooooooo 
I'd never, ever use a mac. It's windows 7, note the symbol on the start button.


----------



## addle1618

Misanthropy said:


>


OMG Beksinski is my favourite artist! (if it isn't obvious look at my avatar) I had a Beksinski background for a while too. :blushed:


----------



## Brie

This is the image I have on my desktop. I couldn't figure out how to get the screenshot of my actual desktop on here.:tongue:


----------



## Decon

Misanthropy said:


> Noooooooo
> I'd never, ever use a mac. It's windows 7, note the symbol on the start button.


 My bad. Looks a lot like how most mac's work. I just saw the apps that were running and assumed Mac. So that's what Windows 7 looks like.


----------



## DayLightSun




----------



## Kuja




----------



## Memphisto




----------



## thehigher

darkestar said:


>


whered you find that?


----------



## Aßbiscuits

Mine's too graphic :wink:


----------



## Memphisto

thehigher said:


> whered you find that?


It's cool huh! I was looking for artwork from one of my favorite artists (Victoria Frances) on Google and ran across it. I don't know who the artist is though. I'd love to find out because I love that style of art.


----------



## Kevinaswell

But also imagine the background being animated.


----------



## NotSoRighteousRob

@kevin, you run an animated desktop? Must have a pretty nice graphics card for that. Can you send me the details of what you used to run the desktop as an animation?


it took a while to get used to but I don't know how I would ever go back to having only one desktop


----------



## Kevinaswell

RighteousRob said:


> @kevin, you run an animated desktop? Must have a pretty nice graphics card for that. Can you send me the details of what you used to run the desktop as an animation?
> 
> 
> it took a while to get used to but I don't know how I would ever go back to having only one desktop


Actually, it's not too hard on the puters to run from my experience. Windows has been doing animated backgrounds (they're essentially just high quality .mpg's that are played on loop) since Vista first came out, and I'm pretty sure there are some hacks to get it going on XP too.

You shouldn't need too fancy of a set up to get 'em running, though. 

This laptop I'm on is brand new so it's pretty nice(you can check the specs by blowing up my screenshot and looking at the 3rd widget down on the right), but I bought my tower about 3 years ago now and it's just a 2.0ghz dual core thing with a couple gigs of ram and a mediocre video card that escapes me. It ran them just fine


----------



## Lala

A screenshot from STO is my bg. Such a pretty virtual universe~roud:


----------



## Kevinaswell

Ooooohhh your space one reminds me of my desktop/mainhomescreen for my modded HTC Herald:


----------



## addle1618

my background now. I had my previous desktop for months and just changed it RIGHT after the last desktop I showed before. Been this way since. I REALLY dig this artist. KimCogan


----------



## Saboteur

:happy:


----------



## Liontiger

My friend showed me this picture, and I just fell in love with it. Not really the best dimensions, but still very cute.


----------



## honeyb

Soma said:


>


is this from evangelion? or am i a dummy. i haven't seen very much of it :mellow:


----------



## BudaRhythmic

Love this wallpaper... (makes sense huh? xD).. I've had it up on my laptop for over a year now and can't find anything I'd rather change it to roud:


----------



## WNF

left monitor (using DisplayFusion to make it sepia toned):









right monitor (main):


----------



## Midnight Runner

I <3 my wallpaper.


----------



## baent




----------



## thehigher

GTBean said:


>


please tell me where you got that


----------



## baent

thehigher said:


> please tell me where you got that


I don't remember. But I put it up full size for you HERE.


----------



## AirMarionette

mandelbrot set *__*
on TV monitor










main screen:


----------



## timeless




----------



## Midnight Runner

Recently changed my wallpaper to this:


----------



## snail

It's a photo I took because it felt simultaneously melancholy and hopeful.


----------



## Allegorist




----------



## Kuja

From bioshock. Pretty sweet wallpaper tbh


----------



## fievre




----------



## Solace

jitte said:


> My Unix boxen
> Foot Fetish
> Black Is Beautiful
> 
> My Vista laptop
> Deadly Force​


I bow to your strategic use of wallpapers.



SpacemonkeyX said:


> I was feeling particularly nerdy yesterday and decided to make this my new wallpaper:


Is that a Defcon wallpaper? Epic.



Some sauce for you guys who need a real desktop. Because organization is key:


----------



## Danse Macabre

Teehee


----------



## danicx




----------



## OmarFW




----------



## Liontiger

@ oneoutside: If only I could make my desktop something like that. Unfortunately, that would lead to awkwardness if I opened my laptop in a public place :crazy:


----------



## Fanille

Lightning said:


> @ oneoutside: If only I could make my desktop something like that. Unfortunately, that would lead to awkwardness if I opened my laptop in a public place :crazy:


That's the same exact reason why I never use hot girls as wallpapers for laptops.

A desktop in my own room, on the other hand . . . :wink:


----------



## Diphenhydramine




----------



## BlueBlueSky

Here's mine


----------



## 0 1 1 2 3 5 8 13 21 34




----------



## Kitten

Sunflowers are my favorite flower... and in this picture, it looks like the sunflower is waving at the sky. <3


----------



## SuSu

My J is obviously underdeveloped.. :blushed: But I swear I can find any file instantly! 

If I were to auto-arrange the icons, they would take up more than 100% of my desktop..


----------



## Enkidu




----------



## Darkestblue

Guess that city!


----------



## Achi

Here's mine.


----------



## thehigher

jinamuro said:


> Guess that city!


dunno tell me! it's beautiful!


----------



## spg565

Here's mine :happy:


----------



## Darkestblue

thehigher said:


> dunno tell me! it's beautiful!


yokohama


----------



## Decon

jinamuro said:


> yokohama


That was my second guess. My first was Osaka.

Here's my newest one. Found the image on a video from YouTube.


----------



## snail

A picture I took of a random cute scene at a pet festival.


----------



## Sily




----------



## Steve MD

This is my windows PC.










My ubuntu PC is currently down, so I cant post a screenshot right now......


----------



## Valdyr

More desktops from other OSs :laughing:










Backtrack Linux 4 KDE Desktop










Backtrack Linux 4 Fluxbox Desktop










Ubuntu Linux 10.04 Desktop


----------



## Seducer of the Homeless

oh the words she has spoken to me.... roud:


----------



## Schadenfreude

Moldy bread under the microscope.
I was looking for the mold Rhizopus Nigricans (the black mold that you find in expired bread) and ended up taking a picture of the specimen because it looked pretty.


----------



## tuna




----------



## Coccinellidae

I keep it simple. :wink:


----------



## RedDeath9




----------



## Steve MD

Yeah! My Ubuntu 10.04 PC!:laughing:









Where are the toolbars? they're automatically retracting, so they dissapear when the mouse is not over them....:wink:


----------



## Coccinellidae

Elessar said:


> Yeah! My Ubuntu 10.04 PC!:laughing:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Where are the toolbars? they're automatically retracting, so they dissapear when the mouse is not over them....:wink:


What is that Freedom thing on the right?


----------



## Steve MD

Fira said:


> What is that Freedom thing on the right?


Thats a shortcut (or a "launcher") to a proxy program of mine.....


----------



## Calvaire

Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## RedDeath9




----------



## lylyness

:laughing:


----------



## RyRyMini

>:3


----------



## Nemo

screenshot keeps getting jacked up. stupid ubuntu, you disappoint me tonight. instead i shall show the picture on my background. it is a funny one, and i hope im not the only person to get this...


----------



## Lullaby




----------



## Darkestblue

RyRyMini said:


> >:3


NAMIEEEEEEEEEEEEEE!:blushed::blushed: I have like 20 billion Namie wallpapers.


----------



## Hiccups24-7




----------



## Ćerulean




----------



## Everyday Ghoul




----------



## Choptop

NinjaStyle said:


> Hehe
> 
> I DO <3 your wallpaper tho (and the WoW-icon - oh the good ol'days!)


Oh, yeeeah. Fortunately, I quit playing 6 months ago.


----------



## RedDeath9




----------



## Kilgore Trout




----------



## Choptop

RedDeath9 said:


>


ZOMG! Someone who plays AOE!


----------



## acey86




----------



## acey86

Choptop said:


> ZOMG! Someone who plays AOE!


I do too!
haha, see bottom right of desktop...II and conquerors


----------



## Tash

Here's my current desktop. It's a picture of my favorite character on Stargate: Atlantis. roud:


----------



## TheWaffle




----------



## heartturnedtoporcelain




----------



## PurdyFlower




----------



## Blueguardian




----------



## Now and Then




----------



## heartturnedtoporcelain




----------



## Now and Then




----------



## pretty.Odd




----------



## iDane




----------



## Scruffy

Because it's a rainbow, it's politically correct!


----------



## Nearsification

Very cluttered. I change my backround depending on the season/holiday.

Wow my computer screen looks so old compared to you guys. You and your circle start menus.


----------



## Everyday Ghoul

Cheating and posting a ss of my iPhone.


----------



## Hiccups24-7




----------



## Darkestblue




----------



## Musique247

boo why is it so small???


----------



## clear moon




----------



## firedell




----------



## Hiccups24-7

</epic whale obsession>
<epicalbumobsession>







​


----------



## Vaka

@_Hiccups24-7_ ,I like yours

I just put everything in my 'stuff' folder.


----------



## Lala

Ah, I miss my macbook, but I can't eat or drink around it, so I use my desktop at home. :'c


----------



## PoppyPeedOnMySofa




----------



## Lala

Rawrrr it is gunna get ya ~


----------



## jack in the box




----------



## Enkidu




----------



## Azura Nova

Here's mine.. I saw the photo online and I felt a connection to it for some reason ^^


----------



## entperson

I have three different wallpapers I'm switching through right now, all of which are awesome.


----------



## L'Empereur

entperson said:


> I have three different wallpapers I'm switching through right now, all of which are awesome.


Links please?


----------



## entperson

OcarinaOfRhyme said:


> Links please?


Desktopography

They've got the best wallpapers I've ever seen.


----------



## heartturnedtoporcelain

entperson said:


> Desktopography
> 
> They've got the best wallpapers I've ever seen.


oooo awesome, thanks for the link


----------



## Erudis

I've been using this for a pretty long time now:


----------



## L'Empereur

^link to the wp please.


----------



## Erudis

I couldn't find the original website, but here it is: Link


----------



## StandingTiger

This is my favorite image of the Orion Nebula (M42).

I don't use icons, because I always use busy backgrounds that I enjoying actually seeing.


----------



## Space Cat

Posted this on the INTJ desktop thread.. not that anyone cares of course lol










Did the lighting of this 3D model, and a few tweaks to it. Changing the scene as well. One of my most epic work XD


----------



## Hiccups24-7




----------



## Darkestblue




----------



## Deamo

This from Digitalblasphemy


----------



## wandai

This is the most colorful wallpaper I had. I tend to use black-themed wallpaper in the past.


----------



## TheLightningKid

Because having Lain greet me every time I open my laptop is awesome.


----------



## Hiccups24-7




----------



## iDane




----------



## sonicdrink




----------



## amon91

Mine from a week or so ago.


----------



## clear moon

I posted on here a while ago, but my desktop was misleadingly tidy... haha


----------



## jack london

@bottes, Pachelbel's Canon is my favorite piece.


----------



## White River

I got the wallpaper from DeviantArt. I'm totally anal about computer cleanliness in general.


----------



## Wendixy

Yay, widescreen.


----------



## FiNe SiTe

Did someone say Anime obsession?


----------



## Liontiger

Look how not surprising I am:


----------



## heartturnedtoporcelain

my desktop is a bit untidy (by my standards) ... I need to get on that


----------



## Neon Knight

I like my desktop to at least look neat and tidy


----------



## Vaan

heres one of mine


----------



## daydr3am

:crazy:


----------



## Donkey D Kong




----------



## clicheguevara

It translates as "Haven't you got something better to do?"


----------



## Donkey D Kong




----------



## Levitas

What can I say... I love Misha Collins. :tongue:


----------



## soulsberry

I took the picture (35mm, yay!!) last summer, I-5 Northbound towards Seattle. Reminds me of home 


My desktop was so cluttered and I threw everything into random folders so it doesn't look so dumpy. Still looks pretty dumpy. LOL I really do not care for organizing my files


----------



## Darkestblue

Getting into the spirit of Halloween.


----------



## Ziwosa




----------



## Pig_Destroyer




----------



## sly

So many beautiful background-pictures!


----------



## Celtic Dreams

Ćerulean;172799 said:


> It's Ireland - my dreamworld in a nutshell.


Mine too.. let's go!


----------



## SilentScream




----------



## Donkey D Kong




----------



## Dashing




----------



## ralphizord




----------



## Kriash

My desktop at my friend's house.


----------



## Fhreed

T_T Waiting for Skyrim.


----------



## Extraverted Delusion




----------



## viz0




----------



## Eerie




----------



## Kytaari

I like cat-people, what can I say? And yes, I know I do a lot of gaming, and my icons are a mess.


----------



## BlueG

I have a buffalo as my wallpaper. I don't even like buffalo.


----------



## Aßbiscuits

I am not ashamed of how much I love anime. This does not make me a crazy weeaboo. Now that that's confirmed, isn't my desktop just sexy?


----------



## Inky

Isn't the little puppy adorable? My heart melts every time.


----------



## Donkey D Kong




----------



## PurpleTree

The pinks don’t quite match.:frustrating:
Ah, well.


----------



## MonieJ

Current BG but I think I might change it soon


----------



## LotusBlossom

MonieJ said:


> Current BG but I think I might change it soon


I love it! where'd you get it?


----------



## MonieJ

Kayness said:


> I love it! where'd you get it?


 Cool vibe but I can't remember if it was Landscape or digital paintings :/


----------



## jackeyjoe

May as well post mine...










EDIT aww its getting resized  Here is a link to the fullsized one 

http://dl.dropbox.com/u/26454501/Untitled.jpg


----------



## pyjujiop

Here's mine:


----------



## Darkestblue




----------



## Donkey D Kong

Jazzanova said:


>


send me this wallpaper please


----------



## Leeoflittlefaith

Skyrim's given me some really yummy wallpapers recently.


----------



## Woot44

Long been a Matrix fan. Culmination of Neo finally realizing he is The One.


----------



## Eerie




----------



## Eerie

Ok let me try this again since I cannot edit my post :|


----------



## MonieJ




----------



## pmj85




----------



## Donkey D Kong




----------



## PurpleTree




----------



## jackeyjoe

ok... another.


----------



## chestbuster

My current desktop looks something like this. I honestly haven't arranged it much, I just keep shortcuts I use a lot on it.









I've been looking for some sort of online wallpaper-editing website but the few I've found only offer standard (and quite frankly tasteless) images of flowers, abstract shapes to which you can only chose the color for.
If anyone could recommend a website (or software besides Photoshop) that I could use to create a simple wallpaper that I could add my own images to. Thanks in advance.


----------



## fae.mouse

I like to keep mine clean, I don't like a lot of shortcuts..
And technically I have mine set to change backgrounds every few minutes.
But this is one that I really like


----------



## Trivial

Very accurate desktop of ENTP :tongue: 
Linux= technology
Folder messy = NTP Style


----------



## KittyKraz13

Avengers Assemble.


----------



## paradanmellow

Agape said:


> That's a beautiful painting ...curious about its name and who draw it?. I enjoy this kind of themes .


Found it! it's Waterhouse http://www.illusionsgallery.com/Lamia.html


here's my current desktop, artwork by someone I don't know, modified to my liking XD


----------



## RecklessInspirer

this is mine for now.









hmm i cant seem to get it any bigger


----------



## basementbugs

My current wallpaper is a photo of a magnolia blossom, one of my favourite spring flowers (and also part of the title of one of my favourite songs, the Grateful Dead's "Sugar Magnolia").


----------



## Savvi

^.^

This has been my desktop picture for a couple of years now. Anytime I go to change it, I change my mind!


----------



## Lackjester

Past:










Present:


----------



## milkinbags

Pretty basic. Switched to this as soon as the season started from this. I normally only change my desktop twice a year. The past two before these two were this and this.


----------



## CallSignOWL

I do aircraft wallpapers on my computer, and normally change them every month. But Ive gone almost 4 months with this awesomeness:


----------



## Donkey D Kong




----------



## CallSignOWL

I do aircraft wallpapers on my computer, and normally change them every month. But Ive gone almost 4 months with this awesomeness, but bigger:


----------



## justcritic

lol, it's so depressing, it's funny.


----------



## Emerald Legend

Wallpaper of Mary Elizabeth Winstead


----------



## Fictionalizer

*Bailey and Barnum Wallpaper*








Bailey and Barnum Twitter Wallpaper

The younger one is Barnum.


----------



## MNiS

Eh, it's nothing special but here's my desktop. I recently reinstalled Windows so my desktop is pretty clean right now.


----------



## Apdenoatis

I have a pony - DJ Pon-3, aka Vinyl Scratch - as my wallpaper.
I'd post it but it's huge, so here's the link.
http://fc01.deviantart.net/fs70/f/2011/295/b/0/spotlight___dj_pon3_by_vividkinz-d4dmrda.png


----------



## moonrube

Not too exciting, haha.


----------



## ilphithra




----------



## Subtle Murder

<3


----------



## Ziwosa




----------



## LibertyPrime




----------



## SocioApathetic




----------



## LibertyPrime

SocioApathetic said:


>


Aesthetically not pleasing <.<....>.> but I see the similarities with your avatar there. Something is there I just don't know how to say it.


----------



## SocioApathetic

Rim said:


> Aesthetically not pleasing <.<....>.> but I see the similarities with your avatar there. Something is there I just don't know how to say it.


I am afraid you've lost me, my dear.


----------



## ilphithra

I keep seeing windows 7 with that horrid "pin up" bar. I tweaked mine so I got the quick bar back... can't live without that bar and I hate the "pin up" function that windows 7 brought in.


----------



## DarwinsBastard

My Desktops never last for long, but I like this one.


----------



## TheBackwardsLegsMan

Never mind.


----------



## Daniel Joseph

Linkin Park concert i went to the other day? haha


----------



## bombsaway

Alex from A Clockwork Orange.
The images on the side are pictures I've saved or uploaded to do something with (email to someone or upload to a website like twitter or facebook where you're only allowed to upload from your computer and not from the internet.) I've finished with them all now but haven't deleted them off my desktop yet. Oh, and the DVD that's in my laptop (and has been for about a month now) is the extras DVD from Return of the King.


----------



## Svensenberg

Dark Tower fanart from Deviantart. 










I'm reading the series for the second time and I'm a little obsessed with it, I must admit.


----------



## Inveniet

We need some Linux here obviously.
Background is one of multiple landscape images being shuffled automatically every 5 min. =)


----------



## DarwinsBastard

BladeRunner tribute, by Hideyoshi on deviantart, is this week's choice


----------



## searcheagle

This is the picture for my wallpaper:








This screen shot doesn't do it justice. I get a lot of comments on it. It is a beautiful picture. See the full sized one here:

http://farm5.staticflickr.com/4070/5165048268_9983c3764c_b.jpg


----------



## IamInnocent

Here's mine. Change it like about 3-4 months ago. That thing there that can fire Sonic Blasts is called Disruptor from Command & Conquer series. My favourite unit. :laughing:


----------



## Coyote




----------



## Death Persuades

This is what it looks like right now. I had to install windows 7 for some DVD ripping purposes.


----------



## gammagon

I finally cleaned up mine.


----------



## Dauntless




----------



## Vianna




----------



## tympanon




----------



## Destiny Lund

;p


----------



## Mutatio NOmenis

Just my wallpaper. I'm being 100% serious here.


----------



## TWN

I think im the only one that left the porn in plain sight. Heh


----------



## TranceMan




----------



## Veritechno

This is my phone wallpaper as I do not own a PC.


----------



## Choptop

... :3


----------



## Mammon




----------



## LexiFlame

It's a Harry Potter theme, it rotates between Harry, Ron, Hermione, Snape, Bellatrix, and Voldemort, but my favorite is Snape. Well, and Bellatrix is a close second even though she killed my favorite character, Sirius Black.


----------



## Doken




----------



## Falhalterra




----------



## gammagon




----------



## Death Persuades




----------



## dream land fantasy

my desktop wall paper!


----------



## hannahgracex

My desktop is from a book series/movie The Mortal Instruments.


----------



## MonogamyIsNice




----------



## Cosmin

This is how my actual desktop looks like.


----------



## KilljoyKoala




----------



## Aquamarine




----------



## Vengeance




----------



## lightwing




----------



## gammagon

Okay, okay... Final change. My new desktop:


----------



## Colt45ws




----------



## Sily




----------



## Random User

Couldn't pass up using this.


----------



## SoulScream

View attachment 69314


----------



## Aquamarine




----------



## Aya the Abysswalker




----------



## Elov




----------



## Aquamarine

View attachment 69817


----------



## Giratina

New shot.


----------



## RandomNote




----------



## Daniel Bolstad




----------



## Aquamarine

Daniel Bolstad said:


>


How did you do that?


----------



## Daniel Bolstad

Athena Avril said:


> How did you do that?


I can't afford a computer so I built one with some paper, glue, scissors and markers. I am typing this on a cardboard keyboard.


----------



## Aquamarine

Daniel Bolstad said:


> I can't afford a computer so I built one with some paper, glue, scissors and markers. I am typing this on a cardboard keyboard.


Do you find it better than a normal computer?


----------



## Daniel Bolstad

Athena Avril said:


> Do you find it better than a normal computer?


Not really, but it's certainly better than the marshmallow computer I used before.


----------



## Aquamarine

Daniel Bolstad said:


> Not really, but it's certainly better than the marshmallow computer I used before.


I hope that you can get a better computer soon!


----------



## TranceMan

Deviruki said:


> Here's mine. Before anyone asks, I'm using Rainmeter. Yeah it's not quite Summer anymore but oh well.
> 
> Desktop.


I really love the implementation of rainmeter on your desktop. I just wish the wallpaper wasn't as bright.


----------



## Deviruki

TranceMan said:


> I really love the implementation of rainmeter on your desktop. I just wish the wallpaper wasn't as bright.


Thanks.

Yeah I've had this theme setup for quite some time, looking for something new to use, haha.


----------



## Solitaire U

Stalker fanboy.


----------



## timeless




----------



## Xenograft

That's 3240x1920. That's why it looks so big.


----------



## TwistedMuses

The picture:









And my smarty's screenshot, since now I barely use my laptop. P.s. Yeah, I have no phone card since I barely write or call anyone. /foreveralone/









And my laptop's desktop wallpaper.


----------



## g_w

At home:







At work:


----------



## Elveni

Dumbledore obsession, ya'll.


----------



## b_h

Here's my desktop!










If you guys want, here's my deviantArt page for the whole setup for Rainmeter! Summer Sunsets by Nitroxyl on deviantART


----------



## gammagon

New computer


----------



## TwoStepsFrom221B




----------



## Aya the Abysswalker




----------



## Aquamarine




----------



## TwistedMuses




----------



## Lemxn




----------



## orni

My desktop background switches every 3 hours and it cycles through about 50 images. Here's a few


----------



## JustBob31459

View attachment 102610


It speaks for itself


----------



## Fern




----------



## Fern

I also really like this one


----------



## Tzara

TwistedMuses said:


> View attachment 92673


I did read that. One "hell" of a file name. roud:


----------



## Cotillion

new wallpaper


----------



## kimpossible119

I try to keep it fairly organized. You can see my nancy drew obsession roud:


----------



## Sparkling Snowflake




----------



## Aya the Abysswalker




----------



## Cotillion

Noah Bradley
The Sin of Man - By Noah Bradley


----------



## queenisidore




----------



## FakeLefty




----------



## RiftsWRX

Not sure if anyone's used it. But I use John's background switcher and just tie it to all my public photo galleries. It's free, and it works awesome! Always builds new wall papers and also can adjust lock screens as well.


----------



## ChocolateBunny




----------



## chicklit




----------



## an absurd man

Wow. such desktop. much folders. so organized.


----------



## seasofme

This is self-made


----------



## Sily




----------



## CupofSunkyst

I guess my "P" is showing... this is actually better than it was a few months ago... hahaha...haha..ha....D:


----------



## Aya the Abysswalker




----------



## MidnightPicnic

I'm never on my computer so this is all I got.


----------



## Aya the Abysswalker




----------



## Max

This is my Dad's computer, it's very NTJ-esque:










http://snag.gy/x4NtE.jpg


----------



## Retsu

Aya Saves the World said:


> (picture)


Is that an Assassin's Creed rainmeter with a Hotline Miami background? The background is AWESOME. Oh my you're even in test mode, too. ;o;


----------



## Aya the Abysswalker

Retsu said:


> Is that an Assassin's Creed rainmeter with a Hotline Miami background? The background is AWESOME.


Yes it is. Thank you.


----------



## mysteryghost94

I made this my desktop background a week ago


----------



## bubblePOP

One: I use RainMeter
Two: My taskbar is at the top because it's more aesthetically pleasing to have it there. However, I do get aggravated on a daily basis when instead of clicking on a tab on Chrome, I open FireFox or WinRAR instead.
Three: Most of the icons are black and white due to a customized theme that I have installed on my laptop (I'm pretty into customization honestly). If I wanted to change FireFox and Skype's back, I could. However, I'm lazy and it was a bitch to change them in the first place before they updated.
Four: My SO made the wallpaper. It was actually supposed to be with this wallpaper, which is the one that came with the theme:









However, I'm a dumbass and can't find that image again, which it is also much more aesthetically pleasing than the one I have currently, but someone's feelings got hurt when I was using a different wallpaper than the current one.


----------



## Sound0fSilence

Debian Testing for those wondering..


----------



## Donkey D Kong

I like simplicity


----------



## Sily




----------



## skyrimorchestra

Sorry for the size, I haven't gotten the hang of uploading pictures yet. Also, it uploaded two of each for some reason.


----------



## Blackbear

@phone


----------



## DirtySocks

:crazy:


----------



## Retsu




----------



## MargStone

Here is mine.


----------



## lightwing

My Linux Mint 17 desktop:


----------



## Retsu

lightwing said:


> My Linux Mint 17 desktop:
> 
> View attachment 193602


I see you have the entire library of games available on Linux on your desktop


----------



## lightwing

Retsu said:


> I see you have the entire library of games available on Linux on your desktop


Ironically, this was a calculated decision. The reasoning being that linux, having less gaming support, would assist me in being more productive with my evenings (as you can see, it's not fairing so well as of yet). Next step, once I perfect my linux strategy, is that pesky PS3 I own. :laughing:


----------



## Retsu

lightwing said:


> Ironically, this was a calculated decision. The reasoning being that linux, having less gaming support, would assist me in being more productive with my evenings (as you can see, it's not fairing so well as of yet). Next step, once I perfect my linux strategy, is that pesky PS3 I own. :laughing:


A good idea! Well the ps3 is easy, you sell your decent games and rebuy them in steam sales when you have more time. 
But don't use wine, you'll just get right back into the games


----------



## WindScale




----------



## zeelf

^_^


----------



## ae1905

View attachment 201570


----------



## ae1905

lightwing said:


> My Linux Mint 17 desktop:
> 
> View attachment 193602


what's the weather app you've got on your desktop?....how do you like Linux Mint?


----------



## lightwing

ae1905 said:


> what's the weather app you've got on your desktop?....how do you like Linux Mint?


The weather app is just the desktop gadget (I forget what they're specifically called - applets maybe?) that comes with Mint. Changing which provider within the app gives you different ways to display the data. Can't recall the one I used, but I can check when I get home (accuweather.com is the provider in the screenshot, but the one I'm using now has a graph and displays the information more to my liking).

I have Linux Mint 17 with the Cinnamon gui (current version). I like it a lot better than last time I used it. It's much smoother and feels more stable than 14 and 15 did. It's got all your basics, firefox (I install chromium though), libre office, gimp, various others for multimedia and such. Steam runs on it and the games I've tried run just fine without any tinkering with drivers etc. In some ways it feels a bit minimalist, but that's part of what I like about it. I suspect that's easily remedied for those that need more by just downloading one of the .iso files with a different window manager (for instance, the KDE edition).


----------



## ae1905

@lightwing

do you have Mint installed alongside Windows 8 or 8.1--ie, in dual-boot?....if so, how was the install?...is it tricky with W8's secure boot?


----------



## Eren Jaegerbomb

(I have nephews, if you're wondering about the ABC games..)
View attachment 565690

View attachment 565698

Where I cropped the picture from.
View attachment 565706

Yes, I _like_ Walter/Rorschach.
Oh, Nancy and Walter. My new OTP btw.


----------



## Eset

Original artwork:


----------



## Witch of Oreo

#MakeWindowsGreatAgain
Can't wait for LTSB 2016.


----------



## SimplyRivers

We have too much free time on our hands.


----------



## BenevolentBitterBleeding




----------



## MisterPerfect

Doccium said:


> This is my current one:


Can you send me a copy of this photo or where you got it?


----------



## lolalalah




----------



## Vahyavishdapaya

God damn y'all motherfuckers have clean desktops. I just scatter shit all over mine. It's as messy and disorganised as my actual physical desk and bedroom are :laughing:


----------



## Wolf




----------



## Eset




----------



## Doccium




----------



## BenevolentBitterBleeding




----------



## Witch of Oreo

Getting priorities right.


----------



## aja675

Author- Steve Daggar

https://creativecommons.org/licenses/by/3.0/legalcode


----------



## megmento




----------



## MisterPerfect

My screen saver is all the batman villians because I'm a dork!


----------



## Mange

View attachment 590882


----------



## Retsu




----------



## dawnriddler

MisterPerfect said:


> My screen saver is all the batman villians because I'm a dork!


SHARE, LIKE NAO! :shocked:

I don't even know why i am doing this xD


----------



## Black Bear

This is my screen on my school chromebook. It's just my dog and my picture is my cat, so it's kinda boring woops


----------



## Heavelyn

I change wallpaper every couple of months because how long can you stare at a one chick? Now I've something different because I've lost my last one and had to get another wallpaper fast - it was the first thing I've seen on my fb wall


----------



## Gossip Goat




----------



## Gossip Goat

GinningPuma4011 said:


> The Minecraft isn't mine. My brother plays on my laptop sometimes


Damn, who the hell is he?


----------



## Doccium




----------



## Riven




----------



## GinningPuma4011

Gossip Goat said:


> Damn, who the hell is he?


Ricki Hall 










For a while, this was my phone lock screen:


----------



## lolalalah




----------



## Witch of Oreo

[email protected] edition


----------



## Angelic.sweet

This is my desktop background atm :>


----------



## dulcinea

It's the same as my signature, and it's my own photoshop creation. Yeah, I'm not egotistical at all


----------



## BeBeJK

My desk top


----------



## Eset

Desktop wallpaper: 









Mobile wallpapers:


----------



## BenevolentBitterBleeding

Seriously, why hasn't Microsoft implemented the ability to have a thin vertical taskbar in the default settings?_?


----------



## Asmodaeus




----------



## ENFPurpleKitti

@narcissistic: eeveelutions! woot!

here's mine for today (i change it a lot), with my wip as the background:








just a note: some of those icons are mine, but most are from someone's illustration from deviantart, but i forgot the name of the artist. >_<;


----------



## Sybow

Quite relaxing background


----------



## Witch of Oreo

Desktop:









Mobile:


----------



## Sybow

Without the music behind it. Moving background


----------



## Witch of Oreo

Another one, but now to praise MS for once for finally teaching Windows not to guzzle up all RAM at once, and that's on 64-bit system.


----------



## Sily




----------



## Judson Joist

I had to manually resize this in Photoshop to get it to fit. It's a screenshot of S.T.A.L.K.E.R.: Shadow of Chernobyl with the Oblivion Lost 2010 mod. Bet you can't guess how I got that snork to fly through the air like that. This video illustrates how I did that.


----------



## ENFPurpleKitti

dsektop









mobile








you cant guess my favorite character.


----------



## 481450




----------



## The Pikabot

There's no special meaning really, I just found it while looking up "strange pictures" and thought it was cute. I've gotten mysteriously attached to it, so this has been my wallpaper for a long time.


----------



## 481450

PurpleKitti said:


> View attachment 739234


Are you actually running Windows XP in 2018?


----------



## ENFPurpleKitti

WiiFan said:


> Are you actually running Windows XP in 2018?







and with a whopping 40 gigs of disk space. 

pity hugs are welcome.


----------



## MaggieMay

Same as my avatar.


----------



## BenevolentBitterBleeding

I hadn't noticed it at the time;
but I like how that multicolored cluster to the right kind of takes the shape of a _Specter_.

More shocking that supposedly it's an actual deep space image.​


----------



## BenevolentBitterBleeding

Seriously Microsoft, when can haz thin vertical taskbar?_?​


----------



## pwowq

So unfancy and super-pragmatic use of desktop.


----------



## Dissentient




----------



## ENFPurpleKitti

LAPTOP









MOBILE

Lock screen:









Main wallpaper:









The two on my phone were from an art gift I made for a friend. ^^


----------



## Mister Bimbo

The design of your phone is very beautiful and enchantes me like a voodoo spell that hit me right in my heart. But the fact that you use Windows XP is slightly disturbing like finding a clone of you sleeping in your bed. @PurpleKitti


----------



## ENFPurpleKitti

Mister Bimbo said:


> The design of your phone is very beautiful and enchantes me like a voodoo spell that hit me right in my heart. But the fact that you use Windows XP is slightly disturbing like finding a clone of you sleeping in your bed. @PurpleKitti


I'm gonna start a collection of quotes from people commenting on my OS in horror now.


----------



## BenevolentBitterBleeding




----------



## septic tank

need a better wallpaper


----------



## davidwod

I made this in mspaint


----------



## TranquilMindGun

My phone screen saver and background

Zdzisław Beksiński untitled piece. I like to call it 'bone lovers'


----------



## Eefje

@davidwod thats cool!


----------



## bleghc




----------

